
Ripgrep 0.8.0 - burntsushi
https://github.com/BurntSushi/ripgrep/releases/tag/0.8.0
======
maherbeg
I just want to say, I love this tool. It's extremely fast, easy to use and is
one of the most important tools in my code exploration toolbox.

Thank you for all of your hard work on this project as well as the other
contributors too.

------
adelarsq
"true" color support. Works in Windows 10!

Nice!

